# Zeus X straight glass



## Ruwaid (26/8/19)

Hi Guys
Anyone know who has stock of the Zeus X replacement straight glass?
Thanks your'll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (26/8/19)

Vape hyper had them. Same glas as the Zeus Dual

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (26/8/19)

Checking Geekvape website, it looks like the duel and X glass is compatible. I see eciggies have the 4ml straight. 
http://eciggies.co.za/Glass-Replacement-GeekVape-Zeus-Dual-RTA-4ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

